# Chute paint



## Dave C (Jan 26, 2015)

I'll be removing the chute on my Craftsman 5/22 to repair a broken worm gear and install the impeller mod. I'd like to spiff the assembly up with some fresh paint after sanding off the rust. Anybody know of an appropriate rattle-can paint that's nice and slick and matches Craftsman grey?


----------



## NorthMaine (Feb 9, 2015)

Paint it, then line it with plastic from a kids "crazy carpet" sled or something of the like.


----------



## motorhead64 (Dec 15, 2013)

I've had good luck with the paint and primer combos that come in a can. I put at least three light coats on, then spray it with silicone...slick as a whistle! MH


----------



## Bob E (Jun 9, 2014)

I don't think it matters too much as long as you end up with a smooth surface. when I got my snow thrower last summer the chute was pretty rusty. I used a wire brush on an angle grinder to get it clean and smooth. Then I put a coat of some spray paint I bought at a yard sale a couple years ago called Majic Tractor, Truck & Implement Spray in M F Red. It has chipped in a couple spots, but nothing seems to be sticking to it. 
I also keep my snow thrower in an unheated shed and I think that helps too. Maybe more than the paint did


----------



## Pathfinder13 (Feb 28, 2014)

If you have a Tractor Supply Co. near you they have paint for tractors and farm equip. I think it's a durable paint and I have used the Farmall color on my Toro, almost a perfect match. Seems tough so far. I use SKI wax on the inside of the chute over the paint. 

Tractor Supply Co. - Enjoy browsing:Tractor Paint

Might be worth a look for you.


----------

